# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته به تفکیک جنسیت

## soheyl13858942

ببخشید چطور میشه آخرین قبولی های بزشکی های بارسالو به تفکیک جنسیت فهمید؟؟ مثلن آخرین قبولی یزد بسر چون تقریبن تمام سایت ها زدن آخرین قبولیو ولی جنسیتو مشخص نکردن

----------


## soheyl13858942

لطفن اگر در خصوصن بزشکی یزد اطلاع دارید قرار بدید یا سایتشو معرفی کنید ممنون

----------

